# Is there a way to make folders



## tiffneyy (Dec 10, 2009)

I would like to put my books in folders so I can search them easier, is there a way to do that? Thanks all


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope. Amazon have promised something along those lines for next year, though.

Mike


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I was one of the ones who didn't care about folders but wanted a way to mark read or not read - without deleting a book after reading it -- but now I *want* folders - I have a LOT of knitting PDF patterns on my Kindle now along with some tips and techniques and would love to be able to set up a Knitting folder --


----------



## Kernos (Dec 27, 2009)

I just got a Kindle 2 for Christmas and was quite disappointed by the lack of a hierarchical directory or a sorting function. It would be simple to implement— am wondering why they didnt. Here's hoping a system update will deal with this someday. 

Bill


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Kernos!

Yes, folders is probably the number one upgrade requested by Kindle users!  We're all waiting to see what happens in 2010!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon has said they are working on some sort of organization method to be implimented "in the first half of 2010."  As Betsy said. . .we're all on pins and needles about it.  

Meanwhile, you can use a rudimentary tagging system which utilizes the Kindle notetaking and search functions.  First, decide what categories you want, say romance, mystery, fantasy, read, unread, etc.  With this method you can put more than one category on each book.

What you're going to do is open each book to the title page or wherever and make a note.  Into the note you will type the categories to which that book belongs.  You'll do this for each book you have.  Then when you want to find all the mysteries, for instance, you just search on the word 'mystery'.

Now, "mystery" is a pretty common word and will probably come up in more than just your notes, so the trick is to actually use something like qmystery or xmystery. . . .a string of letters that's not likely to be found in a book.  Makes your 'tags' unique -- but something you'll be able to remember.

If you already have tons of books, it's kind of cumbersome to set up, but if you're just starting out, it's relatively easy to add the tags to each book as you buy it.

Good luck!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Kernos said:


> ..... or a sorting function. .....


There is are sort options; most recent, title, or author. Did you miss that in the users guide?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Did you miss that in the users guide?


Nobody reads the User Guide except me. And maybe a housecat in Schenectady. 

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read the one for my K1, "cover" to "cover."

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Nobody reads the User Guide except me. And maybe a housecat in Schenectady.
> 
> Mike





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I read the one for my K1, "cover" to "cover."
> 
> Betsy


I remember reading the K1 user guide multiple times while I was waiting for my Kindle to arrive (Nov 2008 - Feb 2009).  With the announcement of the K2, and still waiting for my Kindle, I read the K2 user guide multiple times.  I read the K2 user guide again when my K2 arrived.  I read the DX user guide before ordering a DX for DH.  I read the new edition of the K2 user guide before installing the latest upgrade.  I can't be "housecat in Schenectady" because I live in Arizona.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have actually read the User Guide several times.    LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I will admit that I occasionally forget things that I have read.


It's the reason I don't care about marking my Kindle books "read."  If I can't remember that I've read it, I might as well read it again for the first time!  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read the K1 guide on line before it came. Then I read the DX guide on line before it came.

I think most people kind of at least skim the thing. . .but don't worry too much about the parts they think they won't use. I hope nobody minds being reminded that a lot of things are in there.

Also, although the Kindle guides are pretty clear, I'm sure many of us have had very bad experiences with users guides translated to English from other languages *badly*  so it's not too surprising people may not think to look there automatically!


----------

